

HN sharable links generator, 50%+ accuracy, extensible - bhavin
http://www.google.ie/search?q=%22why|how%22+%26+%22i|we%22+%26+%22switched|moved|earned|learned%22+%26+%22android|mac|iphone|emacs|unix|vim|ios|ec2|rack|cloud|apps|appengine|algorithms|python|ruby|js|jquery|node%22&hl=en&biw=1854&bih=965&prmd=iv&ei=aVkGTf6OFtC7hAee1qTuBw&start=0&sa=N

======
bhavin
the idea derived from some plain observation..

